
Why Enterprises Are Embracing Microservices and Node.js - nallerooth
http://thenewstack.io/enterprises-embracing-microservices-node-js/
======
labrador
> It’s also worth noticing that Node.js is highly favored amongst the next
> generation developers, who don’t really want to work with statically typed
> languages like #C or Java anymore.

[citation needed] Seriously, each dev has a personal list of gripes against
Java, but C# has been hampered by being tied to the Windows platform. That is
changing with .NET Core. Also, the incredible growth of Microsoft's TypeScript
language, which was chosen by Google for Angular 2, gives lie to the idea the
next generation of developers don't want to work with statically typed
languages.

